# I Want To Recommend The Music Of The Beautiful Austrian Guitarist Julia Malischnig



## eligar

I RECOMMEND CD JOY OF THE BEAUTIFUL AUSTRIAN GUITARIST JULIA MALISCHNIG, www.juliamalischnig.com, BORN 1976 IN VILLACH, AUSTRIA, INITIAL GUITAR LESSONS WITH BARBARA DIETRICH AT THE MUSIC SCHOOL SPITTAL, STUDIES WITH THE RENOWNED PROF. KONRAD RAGOSSNIG AT THE UNIVERSITY OF MUSIC IN VIENA, FURTHERMORE STUDIES WITH OSCAR GHIGLIA AT THE MUSIC ACADEMY OF BASEL, AS WELL AS WITH FRANK BUNGARTEN, PEPE ROMERO, ALEXANDER SWETE, ANIELLO DESIDERIO, A.O.

IN 2002 GRADUATION WITH DISTINCTION FROM THE UNIVERSITY OF MUSIC OF VIENNA, SINCE 2003 TEACHING ASSIGNMENT AT OÖ MUSIKSCHULWERK, 2005 LECTURESHIP FOR A GUITAR MASTERCLASS AT THE INSTITUTO SUPERIOR DEL ARTE HAVANA, SINCE 2006
TEACHING ASSIGNMENT AT THE FRANZ SCHUBERT CONSERVATORY, VIENA, WORLDWIDE CONCERT ACTIVITY IN AUSTRIA UND EUROPE, SOUTH AFRICA, CUBA AND ARGENTINA.

THE CD CONTAINS 14 TRACKS, IN ONE OF THOSE TRACKS "THE NEARNESS OF YOU" JULIA IT SHOWS ANOTHER GREAT FACET ALSO SINGS AND HER VOICE IS WONDERFUL, FANTASTIC, GREAT, I INVITE TO DISCOVER THE MAGIC TO THEM HER MUSIC, BECAUSE SHE IS TWO ARTISTS IN ONE, ON THE ONE SIDE GREAT AND PRODIGY CONCERTIST AND PROFESSOR OF GUITAR AND BY THE OTHER SIDE AN INCREDIBLE SINGER.


----------

